# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - link =

## Rrjeti

Duke shfletuar nëpër faqe të ndryshme të shqiptarve shpesh has në fjalën link apo linqe.Në fjalor fljala link përkthehet si Nyje.Prandaj mendoj që përkthimi dhe përshtatja është adekuate. Ndoshta dikush mendon ndryshe?

----------


## edspace

Unë link e kam përkthyer _lidhje_ sepse përshtatet si kuptim dhe fillon me të njëjtat shkronja. Në anglisht link përdoret edhe si folje, dhe fjala nyje nuk mund të përdoret si folje ndërsa lidh përdoret shumë mirë. 

p.sh. 
Click on the link to Forumi Shqiptar -- Kliko në lidhjen për te Forumi Shqiptar
Link the homepage to the contact page. -- Lidh faqen e hyrjes me faqen e kontaktimit.

----------


## Rrjeti

> Unë link e kam përkthyer _lidhje_ sepse përshtatet si kuptim dhe fillon me të njëjtat shkronja. Në anglisht link përdoret edhe si folje, dhe fjala nyje nuk mund të përdoret si folje ndërsa lidh përdoret shumë mirë. 
> 
> p.sh. 
> Click on the link to Forumi Shqiptar -- Kliko në lidhjen për te Forumi Shqiptar
> Link the homepage to the contact page. -- Lidh faqen e hyrjes me faqen e kontaktimit.


Deri diku jam dakord, mirëpo kam një pyetje;si do të përkthesh fjalën connect?
P.sh; nëse në tekst / apo në softuer gjindet fjala lidhje(link) dhe connect njëkohësisht?Shpresoj që e kuptoni ku e kam fjalën...Përvec përshtatjes së fjalëve nevojitet edhe dallim në mes tyre me qëllim që mos shkaktohet konfuzion....Ndoshta ju keni ndonjë ide për këtë?

----------


## Gepardi

Connect - Lidhu (eshte folje)
Link - Lidhje (eshte emer)

Connect using this link = Lidhu nepermjet kesaj lidhjeje.

Dhe une mendoj qe perkthimi "lidhje" eshte i duhuri.

----------


## edspace

Është me vend vërejtja që ka bërë Rrjeti për përkthimin lidh, por mendoj se link dhe connect janë sinonime. Link përdoret edhe si folje por është një folje e specializuar e foljes së përgjithshme connect. 

Si folje: 

connect = bashkoj
join = bashkoj duke i afruar (afroj) fizikisht ose duke i ngjitur
link = bashkoj duke i lidhur (lidh) me një lidhëse


Si emra:

connection = bashkim llogjik, lidhje aktive që është duke shkëmbyer të dhëna (p.sh. TCP connection) 

link = lidhje fizike për rrjetet (wi-fi link); një lidhje ekzistuese midis dy objekteve, por që nuk do të thotë se është aktive. Connection bëhet nëpërmjet link-ut (siç e ka shprehur Gepardi) 

Si përmbledhje, mendoj se link duhet përkthyer lidhje ose lidhëse, por preferoj lidhje sepse link është diçka abstrakte, virtuale, jo një lidhëse fizike (si ajo e këpucëve)

----------


## Rrjeti

> Është me vend vërejtja që ka bërë Rrjeti për përkthimin lidh, por mendoj se link dhe connect janë sinonime. Link përdoret edhe si folje por është një folje e specializuar e foljes së përgjithshme connect. 
> 
> Si folje: 
> 
> connect = bashkoj
> join = bashkoj duke i afruar (afroj) fizikisht ose duke i ngjitur
> link = bashkoj duke i lidhur (lidh) me një lidhëse
> 
> 
> ...


Sqarim real dhe i bindshëm.

----------


## lklk

*link* 
*Nyje*

----------

